# laser pick up



## Luis Palencia (Sep 25, 2005)

Hola amigos del foro, quisiera consultarles sobre un par de problemas referentes a lentes opticos CD, tengo dos tornamesas laser dobles (4 lentes), que no leían nada, por esta razón y para evitar futuros problemas se los cambié, pero resulta que de los 4 solamente me trabajaron 2, uno de los que no trabaja presenta esta falla: lee todo bien al principio pero despues de cierto tiempo ya no lee nada, el otro tambien lee todo al principio pero despues de cierto tiempo cuando esta en plena lectura y le das para adelantar o retroceder al siguiente track ya  no lee nada, solo cuando le metes el disco y le das play desde el inicio lee completo el disco, lo extraño en este ultimo es que te lee todo el disco solo si no cambias de pista.

Si alguien me puede ayudar, se los agradecería mucho.
Hasta pronto.
Luis


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 25, 2005)

El síntoma que describes pareciera indicar que el laser está desalineado o cercano a la alineación.
Recuerda que el CD se graba en forma de espiral y no en cilindros concéntricos como sucede en los medios magnéticos. Por ende, cuando engancha el inicio del disco donde el error tiende a ser menor, el laser podría ser capáz de seguir hasta el final del contenido corrigiendo los errores de lectura, por lo que mientras no lo mandes a saltar a distintos tracks podría seguir manteniendo la pista.

En general lo que en realidad se corrige es el foco en la superficie a no ser que tengas algún problema de desgaste en el mecaninsmo de tracción del cabezal.
Otra posible causa es que hayas utilizado un reemplazo que no es completamente equivalente y tengas problemas con la potencia suministrada al láser.

Existen varias páginas que hablan sobre reparación y alineación de lectores Laser, unas que podrías consultar son éstas:

http://repairfaq.cis.upenn.edu/sam/cdfaq.htm

http://www.johnzpchut.com/external_links/cdrom/repairfaq4cdromdrives.htm

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Luis Palencia (Sep 25, 2005)

Muchas Gracias, lo tomaré muy en cuenta.


----------

